# Lost the battle of the open floor



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

That's a nice gash. Hope you're ok


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

It's pictures like this that make my day so much better. No matter how bad of a day I had, it looks like your day was much worse.

Sorry about your luck, chicks dig scars though!


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah doing ok. 7 stitches and a sore jaw but its all good. Just one of those things kinda unavoidable.

Definitely coulda been worse. Alot worse.


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

damn! glad it wasn't worse. lotta essential stuff in that area of the neck. feel better!!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> Yeah doing ok. 7 stitches and a sore jaw but its all good. Just one of those things kinda unavoidable.
> 
> Definitely coulda been worse. Alot worse.


Could of been a broken jaw, lost your tongue or broken neck.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks like you won't be shaving for a while..:laughing:

Hope your ok pal..:thumbsup:


----------



## AlbertaBeef (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for the picture, it means you are still alive. Make sure you hug your wife and kids a little extra tonight.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Holy crap dude  I've got a scar on my chin from the exact same thing. I fell through the roof of a shed when I was 14, peeled most of the skin off my leg from my waist to my knee, and hit my chin on a truss on the way down.

Got about 30 stitches in my chin. Looks like you could use the same :laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

That's gonna leave a mark! Get a tetanus shot dude.


Glad you're OK Joe.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I just saw your post. Hope your okay? OUCH!!!!


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

backstay said:


> Could of been a broken jaw, lost your tongue or broken neck.



No kiddin. Teeth, ankles.. 

Glad you're ok Joe. I'm always worried about that stuff happening.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> I just saw your post. Hope your okay? OUCH!!!!


Yeah. I'm alright. REALLY f-ing hurt when it happened though. Lol. Was actually more sore today than yesterday though.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh ****. :blink:


----------

